# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Is this really worth $70k?

## elbent

I'm new here, and was just browsing the classifieds, and found this. Is this really worth $70k? That seems...insane, even for a collector. Who would dare play such a valuable instrument? Just curious.

----------


## William Smith

Well it is priced very high considering! I've played this one and it really does have the coveted Loarish tone and superior volume! Its a monster sounding early Fern! But 70K is really reaching, I'd say maybe 45-50? And yes people play the oldies, I play a December 1st 1924 Loar with a Virzi and a 26 Fern and 34 Fern out all the time! Once you have a rare Loar or vintage Fern you want to play them as that's what they are for! Many others have more vintage F-5's than myself and play them, rotate them etc...There are great high end mandolins built today but only so many of the originals as they sure are not making anymore! For myself and others nothing is like the old vintage F-5's!

Its all in what someone wants, and there really is no substitute for the old stuff, they just have a certain appeal/presence and all the nostalgia that goes with them! When playing something so valuable one just needs to be very mindful and one always watches where they set em down, as long as they are taking care of they will continue to make music. They've already outlived many owners when they are reaching 100 years of age!

Life is short so get what one wants if you can afford it! There is just something about playing on the first F-5's that millions of copies have evolved from since the first ones!

----------


## CES

CJ is a monster player who does so for a living. There’s a video out there somewhere of him talking about this mandolin, it’s story, and work he put into it to get it into its present condition. It’s a great sounding mandolin. Will I buy it? Nope...this is a hobby for me and I’ve got kids in college, lol. Is it worth $70,000? The market will determine that...

----------


## allenhopkins

Mandolins -- and houses, cars, autographed baseballs, antique Coke bottles, and Beanie Babies -- are "worth" what the seller can get the buyer to pay.  A mid-'20's Gibson "Fern" is a top-flight mandolin, only a step below a signed Lloyd Loar F-5.  Is a Stradivarius violin exhumed from a closet *worth $10 million?*  The auction will determine what its _market value_ is.

The question of the intrinsic "worth" of any object, beyond what it may fetch on the market, is 'way above my pay grade.

----------

Rush Burkhardt, 

Timbofood

----------


## JFDilmando

What it comes down to..... what is it worth to you. End of story
If the question is even asked, concerning a value, one can assume that the item is not worth it to the one posing the question. 
The old saying goes “if you’re asking how much it costs, you probably can’t afford it”.  Parallel process

----------

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

I repeat myself:
“Askin’ ain’t sellin”
It’s a great mandolin I'm sure, CJ has excellent taste in mandolins, and knows what he wants. He clearly states that he wants to proceed with a new venture but, does not need feel forced to sell it.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I keep asking myself what this beat up old mandolin is worth. It's hard to picture this as the most valuable Gibson mandolin ever built.

----------

Denny Gies

----------


## rockies

As to the other part of your question  ... yes all kinds of mandolinists play instruments of that and much higher value  ($150,000) at concerts and festivals on a regular basis. Players like Chris Thile, John Reischman. Ronnie MCCoury etc etc.  In some cases as in violins, old Martin guitars, mandolins can become part of the performance as in the case of Stradivarius violins valued in $ millions.
Dave

----------

Glassweb

----------


## Glassweb

buy 'em, play 'em, enjoy 'em, don't live life in fear...

----------

hank, 

John Soper, 

LadysSolo, 

sgarrity, 

Timbofood, 

William Smith

----------


## prairieschooner

Fair Market Value? What a willing Seller and a Willing Buyer!

----------


## ajh

> buy 'em, play 'em, enjoy 'em, don't live life in fear...


That said....hold my beer and watch this.

----------

